
ESPN's Folly - webtvwire
https://ottsquared.com/espns-folly-170808d4c37e
======
PaulHoule
"Addicted to professional sports" is a poor way to describe the situation of
ESPN.

If I want to watch professional sports I use my OTA antenna and I get ABC,
CBS, NBC, Fox in beautiful HD. Between the big 4 networks and some others that
broadcast sports, you can usually find something really good on any given
weekend.

ESPN might add another game or two at peak times, but most of the time ESPN is
playing sports hilights, lowlights, or gossip. If you really wanted to pay
money to watch games, you might rather get regional sports networks: for
instance, if you are a New Yorker you probably want to watch the Yankees or
the Red Bulls and that would mean YES or MSG, not ESPN.

